# [mta] besoin de conseils pour installation (résolu)

## Adrien

Bonjour!   :Smile: 

Je reviens vers vous pour faire appel à votre expérience.

J'ai installé sur une vieille machine un serveur web en vue d'y héberger un petit site internet simple (texte, photos...).

A cela j'aimerais ajouter un serveur mail dédié pour les visiteurs du site qui souhaiteraient me contacter.

En gros, il n'y aurait donc qu'environ trois comptes sur le serveur, pas plus.

N'ayant aucune expérience en la matière, j'ai suivi ce howto mais je ne suis pas sûr que cela soit adapté à mes besoins. En effet, je trouve que beaucoup de fonctionnalités sont développées et qu'il y a beaucoup de paquets à utiliser.

Voilà, j'aurais simplement voulu avoir votre avis à ce sujet. N'hésitez pas à me poser vos questions!   :Very Happy: Last edited by Adrien on Tue Jun 24, 2008 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Adrien

up!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bapt

1/ je ne mettrai pas qmail (djb ça me fait fuir quand même)

2/ avant de commencer regarder les mta qui existe et les fonctionnalités qu'ils offrent par rapport à tes besoins (moi j'aime beaucoup postfix personnellement, beaucoup disent du bien de exim aussi)

3/ il y a 300 000 docs sur le net pour chacun des mta libres majeures, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur là dedans.

----------

## babykart

je suis assez proche de l'avis de bapt...

j'ai utilisé qmail un bon moment avant de rencontrer postfix   :Wink:   , et je dois dire que j'ai globalement une préférence pour ce dernier: facile à configurer, trés léger...

[EDIT] je tiens d'ailleurs à souligner que postfix+dovecot est à mon avis un trés bon duo... [/EDIT]

----------

## Adrien

Réponse tardive mais merci à tous les deux. un ami m'avait déjà conseillé de me détourner de qmail, je vais donc tester postfix   :Wink: 

----------

## razer

Pour info, j'ai des exim éparpillés sur des serveurs, qui traitent une centaine de messages par jour. J'en suis pleinement satisfait mais je connais mal la concurence

----------

